# North San Angelo is blown off the map!!!



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

So, I got up early to see the family off for the weekend. Being alone, thought I would go to my local B&M across town for a couple smokes with the guys. We felt a little rumble and saw a thick black cloud of smoke. I thought to myself, "[email protected], that is my area!!!" So I drove home and saw the FD cleaning the area. I asked the Captain what the hell was going on. He looked at me and told me that something big just hit these mail boxes. The only thing that was left was this white box...with my name and address on it. So, I took it home to inspect the contents... I send a little welcome bomb to Idaho and get knocked off my feet!!! Man Forrest this ashtray is Freakin sweet!!! Words can't explain the beauty of it. I posted a pic with the smokes I plan to enjoy to celebrate this retaliation bomb. Thanks Forrest you are the man!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, Forrest is a class act.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice that is so cool... great smokes too


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Forrest? Is that Golfnut? Either way, Nice tray and sticks to break it in.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Forrest!! that Padron looks awesom!!
Unfortunaly, hard to get over here!! And if, gold worth!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't say I didn't warn you. Your subconscious must have told you to vacate the area. Beautiful hit Forrest!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Newbie strikes back!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Enjoy it Erick!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

sweet stuff. That's a pimp ashtray.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> sweet stuff. That's a pimp ashtray.


yeah, what he said... :biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I like to see the youngsters getting in on the fun.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

that ashtray is amazing...very very nice...and the padron 40th is nice too


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice hit, Forrest!!!
Did you make that ash tray? Looks awsome.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMaduro said:


> Nice hit, Forrest!!!
> Did you make that ash tray? Looks awsome.


Yeah, I needed to do something special since he hit me with my first bomb!

You know what they say...you never forget your first. :biggrin:

Anywho, I didn't have sticks to give, but I've been turning for almost 20 years, so I knew I could find a good way to say thanks.

I'd been saving that hunk of special walnut for about 4 years for something, and this was it!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

very nice and the cigars are also great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice ash tray and i like those cabiguans......they are my favorite


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow -I couldn't see the Forrest thru the ............ash tray and great smokes


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Wow -I couldn't see the Forrest thru the ............ash tray and great smokes


HAH! Come on now guys, get original. I'm still waiting for the "Run Forrest RUN!" Yeah, that one never gets old! :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! I got me a couple of those coming my way.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a sweet ashtray


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd love to see one in cherry.. I love making things out of cherry.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome! Very nice work.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

sseagle said:


> I'd love to see one in cherry...


 definitely.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> Yeah, I needed to do something special since he hit me with my first bomb!
> 
> You know what they say...you never forget your first. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Holy Cow Forrest, It is an incredible piece of work!!! Can't wait until my wife gets back to show her. Thanks again brother!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

A mighty fine specimen of a ashtray


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> HAH! Come on now guys, get original. I'm still waiting for the "Run Forrest RUN!" Yeah, that one never gets old! :biggrin:


I say, 'Run FROM Forrest, Run!'


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

2 gorgeous smokes. I've tried so hard not to light up one of my Padron 40th.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice tray ...


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet! Very nice.


----------

